# kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I just disbudded all mo kids about 2 hours ago :tears: and my bottle kid is acting like her head is still really hurting its not bleeding or anything looks good but she is obviously in pain is this normal? :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

some are less pain tolerant then others. If she isnt fine this morning then I would be concerned but Im sure she will bounce back just fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

If you can get some banamine...it will help with pain and swelling... :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

For the more sensitive one's I crush 1/2 tab of baby aspirin & mix with a little watered down molasses ... just mix it in a little teaspoon and suck it up in a syringe, then squirt it into their mouth ... seems to work great for the 'baby' babies here. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

I hope all will be ok. How old are they? I would be hurting also.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

This mornig she is better not her usually bratty self yet but better there is no swelling that I can see. she is almost 3 weeks old she is eating fine. it just breaks my heart to see my baby hurting!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

If she is 3 weeks old and you are just now disbudding that could be the reason. My understanding is that the older they are, the harder it is on them. I prefer to do it very very early and they seem to take it better. Glad that she is feeling better and that makes you feel better....


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

Her horn nubs were very small. so i couldnt do it before now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: kid acting like she is in a lot of pain after disbudding*

well some kids are just wimpy about pain -- others are much better. Just like humans - we all have our own pain tolerance level and react differently to the same pain.


----------

